# Have a tricky qestion I think !



## Robo Buck (Oct 17, 2011)

i have a doe that looks like a californian rabbit  but   the person who gave it to me said it was was a dwarf albino  yet every day it looks more and more like a califorian but way smaller lol . What do you guys think heres a few pics ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

From what I researched on the "Californians", looks like you got one.  Albinos are usually pure white with light skin, no coloring anywhere.  

She sweet.  Congratulations.


----------



## Robo Buck (Oct 18, 2011)

Really !  how long will it  take for her to get bigger   how  much should i feed her


----------



## currycomb (Oct 18, 2011)

could be a dwarf, siamese sable color


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 18, 2011)

I had a Netherland Dwarf that looked like her but shorter ears.


----------



## Robo Buck (Oct 18, 2011)

well if she is a netherland dwarf than what color is she .  What if she is a mini calofornian ? if there is such thing..


----------



## CYGChickies (Oct 18, 2011)

A Netherland Dwarf can look like mostly everything. I know a breeder who has "California" colored NDwarfs. They're extremely versatile.

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

This is the Weight for a Californian 

Except able Weights for the California Pet Rabbits

Adult Buck-  ( 7 1/2 to 10 lbs )

Adult Doe - ( 8 1/2 to 10 1/2 lbs )

Up to 5 months  ( 7 1/2 lbs )

*Up to 14 weeks (5 3/4 pounds)*


Is your bun at that weight?  Pictures are sometimes deceiving.    &-8 Months I believe is when you will know your bun is full grown.  But no later than One Year.  

CYGChickies is absolutely right about Nether Dwarfs can look like mostly everything.  The Californian is a mixture of Himalayan and Standard Chincilla and NZW.  With the Netherland Dwarf you can mix Himalayan, Chincilla and any white minature to get this color.  

Is this bun a pet, or are you considering raising show rabbits or meat rabbits?


----------



## Robo Buck (Oct 19, 2011)

Well i want to raise show  can i put her color into a Show  is there a way i can get her ears  shorter becuase is that a disqualifacation ?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Oct 19, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> This is the Weight for a Californian
> 
> Except able Weights for the California Pet Rabbits
> 
> ...


Ms. Research is right about weights...it will help a lot in figuring out what your bun is. Lots of popular breeds come in that color (along with Cals and Himilayans): Mini rexes, american sables, netherland dwarfs, etc...so without a weight it can be hard for us to tell because pictures can be deceiving. 
If I had to guess, I'd say she's either a very young californian or a larger netherland dwarf with not so good type. She could also be a mix, it's hard to tell. At any rate, she's very cute! Much luck with her! 
Forgot to add: You'd need to know what breed she is to show her, and there isn't a way to shorten her ears if she is a dwarf. I'd try talking to the breeder again to find out more information.


----------



## dbunni (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's us all remember that Californian (or Himmi) is a breed and a color pattern.  The color pattern, itself, is recognized in many breeds ... big and small.  As for the "albino" that is a general term that unknowledgable people often label a red eyed animal ... yes ARBA SOP defines albino as a REW.  But while the cali/himmi pattern are red eyed, they are not lacking in the color (white) that defines the "albino".  While it doesn't answer your question as to what breed you have,  what you do have is a cute little bunny that is himmi marked!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 20, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry no way to shorten ears.  You definitely need to KNOW what your bunnies are before showing.  That's why I didn't show mine.  No pedigrees, just pets.  Talk to the breeder again and get info on your bun if you want to show.    Good luck.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 20, 2011)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Let's us all remember that Californian (or Himmi) is a breed and a color pattern.  The color pattern, itself, is recognized in many breeds ... big and small.  As for the "albino" that is a general term that unknowledgable people often label a red eyed animal ... yes ARBA SOP defines albino as a REW.  But while the cali/himmi pattern are red eyed, they are not lacking in the color (white) that defines the "albino".  While it doesn't answer your question as to what breed you have,  what you do have is a cute little bunny that is himmi marked!


+1 on what dbunni said! Californian is a breed, Himalayan is another breed. Both have temperature sensitive genes that give the distinctive, pointed coloring. Both are considered REW or Red Eyed White. What you have is likely a ND mix with himmi coloration, as it does not look like a true ND. Unless it is no older than about 2 months, it is way to small to be a Californian.

Shannon


----------



## Robo Buck (Oct 22, 2011)

What would be the out come if i crossed her to aligh brown  holland lop  would she be able pass the babies and what would i get ?  Thank you everybody


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 24, 2011)

Robo Buck said:
			
		

> What would be the out come if i crossed her to aligh brown  holland lop  would she be able pass the babies and what would i get ?  Thank you everybody


I would not cross her with a buck that was much larger than herself. You CAN cross a smaller buck with a larger doe.  Try for one that is about the same or only slightly larger, but not much or she could have a lot of trouble delivering.


----------

